# Best loader tires for snow removal



## nedly05

We have a 444-H JD loader that we do a lot of snow removal with, we run chains on the front, but the rear always want to dance around. We take care of a lot of private roads that are steep. The loader has michelin radials the XTLA's @ 17.5-25. Is there a pattern that works better for snow, sliipery conditions, or should we just chain up the rear? It is nice to not always need chains. Thanks!


----------



## hotsprings77

Michelin and Bridgestone make snow tires for front end loaders. I have a set of Bridgestones, they work great except on ice, then you better stick with chains. Spent about 2300.oo per tire. Hopefully they last a few seasons.


----------



## cog-1

Michelin X Sno plus tires are the best, we have them on our 3 CAT 938 loaders, almost never have to chain up now...


----------



## nedly05

cog-1;465912 said:


> Michelin X Sno plus tires are the best, we have them on our 3 CAT 938 loaders, almost never have to chain up now...


Do you run them all year or just in the winter??? Any pics of the tread?Thanks!


----------



## xtreem3d

this is off michelin's earthmover site

http://earthmover.webmichelin.com/na_eng/Tires/XSNOPLUS/Index.html


----------



## dforbes

hotsprings77;465677 said:


> Michelin and Bridgestone make snow tires for front end loaders. I have a set of Bridgestones, they work great except on ice, then you better stick with chains. Spent about 2300.oo per tire. Hopefully they last a few seasons.


$2300 per tire, I sure hope that is a typo


----------



## nedly05

I don't think it's a typo, big radials are very expensive, I really like the xsnoplus, I wonder what they go for a tire, they look like they would be great for plowing. Here is the pic from the michelin website.


----------



## JD Dave

nedly05;465636 said:


> We have a 444-H JD loader that we do a lot of snow removal with, we run chains on the front, but the rear always want to dance around. We take care of a lot of private roads that are steep. The loader has michelin radials the XTLA's @ 17.5-25. Is there a pattern that works better for snow, sliipery conditions, or should we just chain up the rear? It is nice to not always need chains. Thanks!


What about loading the rear tires with calcium!


----------



## dforbes

nedly05;466596 said:


> I don't think it's a typo, big radials are very expensive, I really like the xsnoplus, I wonder what they go for a tire, they look like they would be great for plowing. Here is the pic from the michelin website.


I new it wasn't a typo but I just couldn't imagine having to pay that for a tire. Im sure it is figured in his costs like everthing else.


----------



## Little Jon

JD Dave;466631 said:


> What about loading the rear tires with calcium!


We actualy have about 500lbs of antifreeze in each of our tires. I think they said antifreeze was better than calcium because it doesnt deteriorate the tires (??). The best traction would be from Bias ply tires, however they wear alot faster so this isnt always the better option.


----------



## SD-Dave

those tires are awesome...really wish they offered them in a 405/70-20 size and I would buy a set for my Deere 244J. Can't really use chains on my paved parking lot but would really love a snow/ice tire rather than a construction tire for my specific use.

Anyone know of any other manufacturers?

I heard Nokian might offer something similar.

Dave


----------



## Little Jon

SD-Dave;467525 said:


> those tires are awesome...really wish they offered them in a 405/70-20 size and I would buy a set for my Deere 244J. Can't really use chains on my paved parking lot but would really love a snow/ice tire rather than a construction tire for my specific use.
> 
> Anyone know of any other manufacturers?
> 
> I heard Nokian might offer something similar.
> 
> Dave


We use Yokahoma tires, try them and see what they have.


----------



## cog-1

We use the michelin x sno plus year round, don't do a lot of work in mud, etc., but have a small gravel pit we use them in- they seem to do ok, wear ok in the dirt. We get a government discount (approx. 35%) on these tires and our price was $2100/tire last year (size was 20.5 x 25). We traded in our old dirt tires so that cut the price down a little. We run with calcium in the rear tires also.


----------



## cog-1

We also run the sno plus on our motorgrader...


----------



## Sticks

I think my loader tires are best.... lol


----------



## DellDoug

JD Dave;466631 said:


> What about loading the rear tires with calcium!


On a loader you would load all 4 tires with a higher tire pressure then normal to take out the squat. Bias stick the best to asphalt but they do wear a little quicker. Snow plowing only they would probably last about 15 years depending upon how much you rode the machine. The high end snow radials have great traction but tear up in the heat. rough rock like a shot rock will also destroy them pretty quick. We have found a high quality all purpose knobby radial loaded up to the max is about as good as it gets for us. BTW ice is ice...no tire on its own truly grips ice.


----------

